# Thames&Chiltern Herp group



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

wondering if anyone out thre is goin 2 amersham on the 5th Feb (not this fri, nxt fri) 2 attend the herp' meeting??

I live in Burnham so it's rly difficult 2 get thre, unless ne1 local or passing by might be able 2 giv me a ride?? It would mean alot! 

I know its a long shot, but I gota try... cn ne1 help???? please!

Craig.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Dear god, theres a local herp group and I never knew!! Now I feel like an idiot... I told some one recently that there was nothing like this in our area!
oops...

Kat


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

Craig have you got anymore info on this mate?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The meeting is on Friday at about 8.15 pm in the barn rooms at Amersham.Nick is giving a talk on the herptiles of South Carolina.Entrance is £2 for non members.Sorry I cant give you the full address but here goes.Its near to the Ambulance Station and Swiimming Pool at Amersham on the Hill.Not too far from the train station.Anyone interested p.m.me and I will try to help.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Twiglet said:


> Dear god, theres a local herp group and I never knew!! Now I feel like an idiot... I told some one recently that there was nothing like this in our area!
> oops...
> 
> Kat


They have been around for years, I was a member when I started keeping snakes 21 years ago, and the group had been around before that! For some reason, though, they don't advertise their existence.


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

T&C Herp Group meets at 20:00hrs on the 1st Friday of the month at:
The Barn Hall, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Avenue, Amersham, Bucks, HP6 5AH.
The hall entrance (black & white Tudor hall) is to the left of the car park, which is free at that time in the evening.


----------



## Solarmoon (Dec 20, 2009)

Do many people go? Can anyone recommend this meeting? I might go in March seeing its so nearby. Anyone go from Aylesbury?

Lisa


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I reccomend it.Usually between thirty and forty people turn up .There is a talk which lasts an hour or so and then you have a chance to chat with other members.Try it out.The internet is killing off the smaller clubs,much better to meet face to face.


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*thames &chiltern...*

meetings are held the 1st friday of every month, same location. i just cant get thre... if any1 cn help me get thre i wud love 2 go! pls pm me!


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

At the next meet on Friday 5th March there will be a professional American DVD shown called "Herpers". (90 minutes duration).
Newcomers very :welcome1:....we are a friendly bunch.
Sorry Craig, I can't help you with a lift :sad:


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

UP:2thumb: for Dunnyc23......can anyone offer him a lift to the meeting?


----------



## Rovewot (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't believe it is so close I am coming... oh will have to be next month now guess I missed Feb & March! :2thumb:


----------



## Rovewot (Nov 18, 2007)

*Next Meeting???*

Hiya

When is the next meeting as the first Friday in April is Good Friday??? : victory:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The next meeting is Friday 9th April as next week is Good Friday.It will be the A.G.M. plus a short talk or D.V.D.


----------



## Rovewot (Nov 18, 2007)

Is there one tonight?


----------

